# How to avoid bugs in your luggage



## sugared

I'm worried about bringing back roaches from Hawaii. We are staying at a one-story vacation home rental which probably isn't sprayed. What is the best way to avoid bringing them home with me? Can I spray my luggage with something?


----------



## linsj

I've been to Hawaii more times than I can remember, and I don't think I've even seen a roach there. This is not something I'd worry about.


----------



## Cathyb

*Last resort*



sugared said:


> I'm worried about bringing back roaches from Hawaii. We are staying at a one-story vacation home rental which probably isn't sprayed. What is the best way to avoid bringing them home with me? Can I spray my luggage with something?



Once we had a roach in our Alamo rental car so I freaked thinking we might bring some home.  We emptied our luggage out in the garage upon returning -- and shook everything real well. Had spray can handy.  Never found any, but it made us feel alot better.


----------



## scrapngen

We did have roaches one time at a condo we rented in HI. One got into my suitcase that I had left unzipped on the floor of the closet - I don't usually unpack my bag except for hanging clothes. Luckily I found him before we went home. Actually chased two out of my bedroom w/a broom. (We've stayed at B&B's, condos, hotels on over 12 trips and only had cockroach trouble that one time) We also had a centipede visit our living room at the same place. Very scary, as we came in one night and I hadn't turned the lights on yet, just saw something scuttle across the floor in the dark room!  The guide books say you'll never see a centipede on Kauai, but we did! Black and fast. 
I told my poor DH that he needed to deal with that! I'll do spiders, but not centipedes!


After that experience, I've learned to keep my bags zipped when I'm not getting things out of them. The girls know this, too. I think if you keep your bag up on a suitcase stand you should be fine. Also, all travel snacks come out of the bag and into the kitchen when we arrive so there's no food in the bags. I usually keep food in plastic bags as well in the cupboards - if I'm in a place where I'm not sure...


----------



## Cathyb

*scrapengen-centipedes*



scrapngen said:


> We did have roaches one time at a condo we rented in HI. One got into my suitcase that I had left unzipped on the floor of the closet - I don't usually unpack my bag except for hanging clothes. Luckily I found him before we went home. Actually chased two out of my bedroom w/a broom. (We've stayed at B&B's, condos, hotels on over 12 trips and only had cockroach trouble that one time) We also had a centipede visit our living room at the same place. Very scary, as we came in one night and I hadn't turned the lights on yet, just saw something scuttle across the floor in the dark room!  The guide books say you'll never see a centipede on Kauai, but we did! Black and fast.
> I told my poor DH that he needed to deal with that! I'll do spiders, but not centipedes!
> 
> 
> After that experience, I've learned to keep my bags zipped when I'm not getting things out of them. The girls know this, too. I think if you keep your bag up on a suitcase stand you should be fine. Also, all travel snacks come out of the bag and into the kitchen when we arrive so there's no food in the bags. I usually keep food in plastic bags as well in the cupboards - if I'm in a place where I'm not sure...



We took a walk while at Mauna Loa on Big Island and saw these cute little critters crawling on the sidewalk.  We got back and asked -- to find out, like you, that they are highly poisonous!!!


----------



## Icc5

*Not in last 15 years*

Years ago we saw cock roaches in the door frames of the rental cars and other places in Hawaii but haven't seen any in our last 10-12 times we have been to the islands.
Bart


----------



## scrapngen

Cathyb said:


> We took a walk while at Mauna Loa on Big Island and saw these cute little critters crawling on the sidewalk.  We got back and asked -- to find out, like you, that they are highly poisonous!!!



Glad you didn't try to pick one up  Maybe the Big Island has more of a problem with centipedes due to the climate because our book in Kona Hawaiian Village talks about what to do if you spot one:   throw a towel on it so it doesn't get "lost" and call maintenance to come! 

I have to say the one we had in our living room back on Kauai was NOT cute!! It was black, as big around as a finger and  about the length on my hand. And FAST! Ugh, I shudder even now just thinking about it! The highly poisonous part isn't great either...


----------



## dreamin

*Ever see a cane spider?*

While waiting in line for fuel at the Costco in Kona, I saw this HUGE spider crawl across the white truck beside us.  Seconds later the young male driver hopped out of his truck.  I saw the spider crawl in through the passenger door so I let the young man know this.  Was he ever freaked!  As was I!  He eventually caught it and killed it.  This spider looked like a tarantula with black hairy legs and a black body the size and thickness of a tuna can.  I had never seen a spider like this.  When I described this incident to locals, they laughed and told me it was a cane spider.  Can you imagine taking one of these home in your suitcase!


----------



## bjones9942

Once when visiting relatives, a cockroach hitched a ride from my aunt's house in Baton Rouge to another aunt's home in Dallas.  Needless to say, the Dallas aunt was very upset - especially because the house in Baton Rouge was hers, and her sister had let roaches in!  

Here in the Seattle area we have GIANT wolf spiders.  Ugh!  Sometimes they're the size of small mice!  Now I have the willies and won't sleep easily.   

I think the 'shaking everything out' once you get home is a good idea.  I'd do it closer to the street though!


----------



## helen

*Bugs*

We have not seen roaches in our many visits to Maui.  We have seen the little sugar ants.  We have seen what look like big roaches in Hilton Head (palmetto bugs).  I suppose you could see all kinds of bugs -- roaches, spiders, ants -- almost anywhere you go.  You could even take them home unknowingly.  I am hoping that the possibility of taking them home is slim, however.


----------



## Kauai Kid

sugared said:


> I'm worried about bringing back roaches from Hawaii. We are staying at a one-story vacation home rental which probably isn't sprayed. What is the best way to avoid bringing them home with me? Can I spray my luggage with something?



Vacationed in Hawaii over 25 years.  Never had a roach or any kind of bug in the luggage.

Sterling


----------



## feistyangel

*ahhh, vacationing in the tropics. . .*

comes with bug encounters. We love the heat, and, as chilly canadians, we seek winter refuge. 

Every year, we vacation for 5 weeks in hawaii, and then  tackle one new country experience. . .so long as it's warm! Since 2000, have been to s.w. china, costa rica, thailand x5, cambodia, vietnam x3, malaysia x2, indonesia, myanmar (burma) and s.w. india. 

Rarely stay in highrise luxury accommodation. Get with the local guesthouses whenever possible. It's not every retired-person's cup of tea, but works for us.

Rules to sleep soundly, and bug-free by:
1) use your favourite spray, and layer the threshold
2) like aid workers sent to africa, advice is to shake your shoes out before putting them on in the morning
3) in mosquito/malaria areas, spray window frames and door frames
4) leave a light on in the bathroom. . . 

re: note 4) i once looked at a room in an very upscale place on colorado boulevard, pasedena,  to view rose bowl parade. . . poked my nose into the bathroom, and turned on the light. . . the cockroaches scattered. . .and now i check out prospective rooms by quickly turning on the lights. . .  

have had bug-free travels thus far. . . 

hope this helps! comments, suggestions welcome. . .
~wendy


----------



## MuranoJo

Wendy, sounds like you've had some great adventures!  Have you rented locations on many of your visits?  What's your tip on finding great non-t/s digs?


----------

